# Grizzly g0704 in north TX



## Txjim (May 9, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had a grizzly g0704 in North Texas Denton or Lewisville area that I would be able to look at. I will need to turn the head on an angle and use a five c Collet Holder to machine a part but I don't know if there is enough travel on the table. Thanks


----------



## hey-bear (May 11, 2013)

I have a G0704.  

Herb
Carrollton

herb@hwblair.com


----------



## cnewb (May 4, 2014)

hey-bear said:


> I have a G0704.
> 
> Herb
> Carrollton
> ...




MINE IS IN FORNEY.

canewb@cebridge.net


----------



## hey-bear (May 5, 2014)

I no longer have a G0704.  I now have a Bridgeport Clone with a 10 x50 table.  Big Difference!



hey-bear said:


> I have a G0704.
> 
> Herb
> Carrollton
> ...


----------

